# Plasti dip



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guys I just plasti dipped my spoiler.. Let me kno what you think!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not bad, seems to match the back bumper nicely. I like the color of the car.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks pretty good in pictures.. But close up, some spots are darker than others. What do you recommend I do? Take it off and do it over again?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Looks good. In my opinion if it doesn't look perfect and it isn't a terrible PIA to re-do, then go for it. And btw, how hard was it? How did you get just the spoiler?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

If noticeable peel off and redo. For something that big I recommend one of these









$5 ok Amazon our maybe your local hardware store. That way you can do long constant sprays all the way across. 

Removing spoiler would yield best results without having to newspaper your entire trunck.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

How can I remove the spoiler? Is it hard?

I covered the trunk with newspaper.

Depending how it looks tmr.. I'll see if I re-do it


----------



## carbon419 (Aug 20, 2012)

That spray handle thing is an awesome idea! +1

I wouldnt remove the spoiler unless Chevy decided to throw in a couple trunk screws to keep it attached, otherwise, it prolly has some 3M tape underneath/along the length of the spoiler to keep it attached. That would be a huge pain to replace and tack on evenly.

And I am a huge fan of this look. I want to STORMTROOPER my white Eco. Black rims, emblems and now im adding rear spoiler. I think it looks so clean. Good luck and hope it turns out spotless!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

When you Plasti-Dip, ESPECIALLY when doing anything larger than a bowtie, you want to do a good 4-5 coats of going over the whole piece. Now I mean this by applying even coats, that you gradually build up on; not by trying to black the whole thing out on the first try and getting an uneven coat.

The first 1-3 coats will leave specks of color showing through, but thats fine. As long as you keep it steady and even, by the time you hit 4-5 coats it will look perfect.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

VHT those tail lights and it will pull it together better... I did mine and they look amazing, no negative effects on the brightness of my brake/reverse lights... Its a good mod until you can cough up the 300 for black aftermarkets...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

They also have a transparent dip for tinting, has anyone used that? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Now I know what mine would look like if I were to plasti dip and tint. My car is the same color but mine doesnt say LT. It is an Eco LOL. If you want to remove the spoiler, you need to remove the carpet on the inside of the trunk lid and there will be some hold down bolts. remove those and the spoiler should come off. That is how the after market spoiler was put on my LS. I am presuming stock would be the same.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Has anyone did the spoiler like that with CF plasti dip?


----------

